# Tiller to remote steer



## Jake (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm in the middle of the conversion, if you are searching for a motor still, it's best to just find one set up for remote already. The MSRP on all the parts to convert were about $1100, but by doing some careful Ebaying and having some patience I will be in it for less than half that. If I didn't already have a motor that was in good shape, I wouldn't bother with it.
On my Yamaha, it's plug and play with the parts, it's just the expense that is the hard part.


----------



## Stringbender (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info, will defiantly keep that in mind. Hoping I come across a great deal on a used motor, would have to be a pretty good deal to justify changing it over.


----------

